# Cryboy & Puker Fans



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

How'bout dem Cowgirls!

Thinking of your pain today, I found this for you to help ease the pain

Although it has been a week, it may help Puker fans too.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

What Puker fans :huh: .....they have been hiding all week.

Hope the vikes win it next week.....but if they don't.....the Saints would be my second choice.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

If the Vikes D can play like they did yesterday, we'll be seeing the Jets in the Bowl.


----------



## 9manfan (Oct 22, 2008)

Brooking's, what a crier, give that baby a towel,,, nice win for the Vikes, our defence played great, should be fun next weekend,,,,,,,,GO VIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

